# sound just stops



## pytlr (Jul 26, 2010)

i just installed a pioneer car cd player,super tuner 3 deh-4800p,everything does just great untill i turn ignition switch on,thin i loose all sound untill i turn car off,then its back on,everything stays on but the sound.only the sound goes away,what the*%&^! please help


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check your wires, what type of vehicle is it going in?


----------

